# ammo picks...



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

so i think shipwreck is just plain tired of me asking and asking questions and the majority of other more active members are also...so heres the deal im about to buy the H&K USP full size .40 but im worried of how expensive it might be to have it...as in maintenance and ammo. what shots do you guys use with it? which would be the best to use? which NOT to use ect?

i want my gun to be at top performance ANY and EVERY time i need it to be, at the range or on the street so i want to pamper it as much as possible and i know some shots are "harmful" to the guns, like recharged ones...so i just want to know this...


by the way supposedly if you pee in your barrel the urine dissolves most impurities/powder traces in it but might deform it, am i full of it or not?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, I am starting to think you are playing us  with that pee comment - you have some strange information there, dude....

As for ammo - as said before - I carry 9mm. So, I use Federal Hydrashok. Gold dot is another good brand. To be honest - any name brand personal defense hollow point will be fine.


----------



## qballhk40 (Jun 3, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> so i think shipwreck is just plain tired of me asking and asking questions and the majority of other more active members are also...so heres the deal im about to buy the H&K USP full size .40 but im worried of how expensive it might be to have it...as in maintenance and ammo. what shots do you guys use with it? which would be the best to use? which NOT to use ect?
> 
> i want my gun to be at top performance ANY and EVERY time i need it to be, at the range or on the street so i want to pamper it as much as possible and i know some shots are "harmful" to the guns, like recharged ones...so i just want to know this...
> 
> by the way supposedly if you pee in your barrel the urine dissolves most impurities/powder traces in it but might deform it, am i full of it or not?


I carry a Compact .40 and I USUALLY use either 155 or 165 grain Speer Gold Dots. At the moment, however, I am using Federal HSE in 180gr because I got an AWESOME deal on it. I have heard that Hornady TAP(I use TAP in .45 in my 1911's) is a good choice as well. I believe as Shipwreck has stated that any named brand HP will work fine. I'm not sure of your comment about the maintence and cost of a .40. The cost of ammo is only SLIGHTLY more than 9mm and cheaper than .45 and .357. As far as maintence goes.... HK's need little maintance... Just clean and lube well and it will last a long time. HK's ROCK!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

This isn't a "T" alert is it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> This isn't a "T" alert is it?


could be... :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Smells like it.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Smells like pee! :smt082


----------

